# north dakota pheasants



## uplandhunter2 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a friend that has offered me a place to stay in the Devil's Lake area for pheasant hunting but he does not pheasant hunt and can give me no advise on numbers of birds in that area. I have check other places and found that below hwy 94 is much better place for bird #. I am not asking for fields to hunt in only if there are enough birds in the Devil's Lake area to keep a young dog interested or if I would have to drive 70-90 miles to find some. My dog is just a year old so a lesser population of birds may be better for him. Just wondering if anyone could help me our here. Again, I'm not asking for a place to hunt, just if there are some birds in the area. Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Some, but probably not enough...Especially after last winter. You got the right idea...Go south of 94! Good luck & Welcome!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Devils Lake is not good for pheasants. Ducks yes, pheasants no. There are a few but you need to know the country well. I would hunt southof I-94 or west of the Missouri River.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/imf/imf.jsp ... PLOTSGuide


----------



## uplandhunter2 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks guys, I was afraid of that.


----------



## SWITCHBACK2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I go to college in valley city and have been tryin for pheasants almost every weekend north and south of I-94 it seems like great country but the numbers just dont seem to be there.... i was seeing if anybody knew how far south i had to drive to get into some good birds or if they are right under my nose and im just looking in the wrong areas

Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pm sent.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Just got back from ND yesterday. We hunted the Southern half of the state. We've done very well for pheasants over the last few years, but this trip was terrible. We got one rooster over three days. We did spend most of our time duck hunting, but that's no different from our previous trips and we shot lots of rooster during those trips. We saw only a few birds while walking and only one bird while driving. I have to believe the all the reports are correct, the numbers are down quite a bit. Having said that, I'd say at least 90% of the crops are still standing. We may see more birds when the farmers are finally able to pick some of the crop, but I'm not still expecting the hunting to improve that much. Pretty disappointing season so far.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I went out Saturday morning South of 94 about 40 West of Fargo area and was able to shoot 3 but we could only find two. It was just me and my 1.5 year old Choc lab.

Deep in the cattails and wet. We found none in the fields, crp, or wind rows yet.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Pretty tough year so far. Hunted 5 hours Saturday, good private land and all. Moved a total of 3 hens. I'm done until some crops come off and we get a little white stuff. I've been really disappointed so far. I don't expect the hunting to get great after corn and beens come off, but I hope it gets a little better. :-?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

After the most dissapointing opening weekend (or any weekend for that matter), we were able to get a 2 man limit on Saturday. Then 3 of us shot 9 on Sunday, but we could only find 6. We could have shot more, but we always count "lost" birds towards our limit when we are out.

We worked like crazy to find the downed birds but the dogs just couldn't find them??

Birds are down way more than 50% in my very non-scientific estimation.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Based on what I have seen so far, I would say 75% decrease in bird numbers in the areas that I hunt.


----------

